# Killing earwigs



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I've noticed an uptick in earwigs in my house this summer, and they haven't stopped much even after spraying the inside and outside perimeter with Suspend SC. I eventually realized that there seems to be quite a few in my lawn, and not surprisingly under flower pots near my house. I've also put down regular applications of Ortho Bug-B-Gone granules (Bifenthrin) on the lawn for general pest control but this does not seem to have had much effect on them either.

Anyone have any better methods for controlling an earwig problem?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Considering how wet it's been this year, that's not surprising. I've not dealt with more then a sporadic 1 or 2 all year breaking through my Bifen I/T inside and out.


----------

